# Book for couple in courtship



## Der Pilger (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm wondering if any of my fellow PBers might be able to recommend a solid Christian book aimed at couples in courtship, particularly a book that seeks to teach such a couple the Biblical view of marriage, what to expect from marriage, the responsibilities of marriage, and so on; simply put: a book that aims to tell couples, "This is what marriage is like; be prepared."

Any suggestions?


----------



## TrueConvert (Nov 25, 2010)

Though it's not a book first and foremost for courting couples, I would recommend Tripp's "What Did You Expect?" It's a goldmine of marriage understood through the lens of the Gospel.


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 25, 2010)

Not sure what Christian books I’d recommend for courtship but so far as marriage, I'd suggest The Exorcist by Peter Blatty.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 25, 2010)

Go to pre-marriage counseling, talk to couples in your church who are married talk to couples of ALL ages, learn from them..

Ask questions like..

What were some of your biggest obstacles early in your marriage? and now?
What did you 'expect' marriage to be like as opposed to the realities of the actual marriage?

What are each persons expectations of a husband? a wife? before kids? after kids?
What is their idea of a father? a mother? (how would each of them describe a father/mother's role and expectations of such)
What do they think will change when they have children?

there are some various questionnaires and articles that can be read at this website, that I would recommend for any couple looking towards marriage..

Marriage Builders ® - Successful Marriage Advice


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 25, 2010)

Leaving father and mother - Reformed Free Publishing Association

Better to marry - Reformed Free Publishing Association

Marriage, the mystery of Christ and His church - Reformed Free Publishing Association


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 25, 2010)

This is a great topic - I think there are plenty of us on the PB who are looking at courtship for our children but don't really know what that animal looks like. Some help defining what it is and the exact mechanics thereof is always appreciated.


----------



## Andres (Nov 26, 2010)

My wife and I were married in May 2009. Being fairly newlyweds, most of the counseling and books are still fresh on my mind. These are the two books I found most helpful. They are both biblical and practical and excellent reads. 

Sacred Marriage by: Gary Thomas
Reforming Marriage by: Douglas Wilson

Wilson also has a book entitled Her Hand in Marriage: Biblical Courtship in the Modern World. I have never read this book, but based on his other book, I presume it to be excellent also.


----------



## JP Wallace (Nov 26, 2010)

Wilson's "Reforming Marriage" is good (as is "Her Hand in Marriage" though this one is primarily for parents), also consider Wayne Mack's "Your Family God's Way".


----------



## FenderPriest (Nov 26, 2010)

I think several of the books above are great. In our church, the following two are standard books for engaged couples (probably because one was written by one of our pastors). I highly recommend them. They're GREAT introductory material on marriage and how to think about it through the Gospel, and how to thrive in marriage with your spouse through the grace of God in the Gospel.

Love That Lasts: When Marriage Meets Grace by Gary and Betsy Ricucci

When Sinners say "I Do" by Dave Harvey


----------



## Der Pilger (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, many thanks to all of you who have responded with book suggestions. That definitely gives me a list of titles to check out.


----------



## Kim G (Nov 26, 2010)

I heard a very good review from a friend who was married last year for John Piper's Book _This Momentary Marriage_: Amazon.com: This Momentary Marriage: A Parable of Permanence (9781433507120): John Piper, Noel Piper: Books

My husband and I read _Love and Respect_ before we were married. It had some good things in it, but we were both at a fundamentalist church at the time, so I'm not sure what I'd think of the book now. I remember liking it at the time.


----------



## nasa30 (Nov 26, 2010)

Another very good book in the this area is Voddie Baucham's "What he must be if he wants to marry my daughter". It's not on the process of courtship but focuses on the future husband. I have two girls and I read it as some insight on what we should be looking for in a husband for my girls. It gives some wonderful insight and is very helpful.


----------



## LaurieBluedorn (Nov 26, 2010)

I can also recommend Voddie Baucham's book.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 26, 2010)

LaurieBluedorn said:


> I can also recommend Voddie Baucham's book.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 27, 2010)

Slightly culturally different, but 'No Longer Two' is very useful

Amazon.com: No Longer Two: A Christian Guide for Engagement and Marriage (Family Focal Point) (9781846251733): Brian H. Edwards, Barbara Edwards: Books


----------

